# What is a 180?



## Lanilla (Jan 20, 2012)

Everytime I post something or reply to a thread, someone tells me to try or do the "180"... I THINK I know what it is, but I want to be sure before "doing it"... 
So... what is it? 

And...

Does it work? 

And...

If it has worked for you... please tell me your story...


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

It means doing everything you normally wouldn't do and not doing what you normally would.

If you're typically the needy person who initiates contact, romance, sex, crying, begging, texting and all that, then when doing a 180 you simply don't do any of them.

If you are too comfortable with yourself, your weight, your shape, your wardrobe, your sleeping pattern, your routines, then you simply stop being comfortable and make changes.

The most important aspect of a 180 is doing things that give you self confidence and control.

A 180 rarely fixes the problems in your marriage, but it gives you the strength and confidence to deal with the possibility of a divorce and surviving it with less pain. It also acts as a deterrent to your spouse's negative perceptions about you. Sometimes it makes them curious enough to want to come back to you. Only sometimes though.

A 180 is about YOU and only YOU. It promotes moving-on from a limbo.


----------



## RandomGuy155 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's the breakdown of a 180:

The Healing Heart: The 180


----------



## Lanilla (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks RandomGuy155! That helps!
@Synthetic, thanks, to realize it's to help me and not my relationship makes it better!


----------

